#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] (轉貼)河東獅吼

## 藍德

老婆我不敢了~~~~~~~~~  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 


來自鐵網  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## 翼緋麟

是不是公獅在老婆懷孕時還想那個那個.......

所以老婆不爽啊

----------


## 平川野

真是... ...名副其實的獅吼阿... ...

----------


## Wolfy

那公獅子的表情超無辜的.
好可愛.
母獅子好凶～～

不過說不定狀況是反過來呢...


母獅：你怎麼混到這麼晚才回家！！我們多久沒做那種事啦～～

公獅：人家加班真的很累，想睡覺了.....（這婆娘怎麼這麼吵阿...Orz）

----------


## Wolfang

公獅子的腳還擺身段..(笑)

----------

